# Torrent - Alternative à Transmission/uTorrent



## nemrod (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Sous Mac depuis deux ans maintenant j'utilise, pour la gestion des Torrent, Transmission et/ou Utorrent.

Force est de constater que ces deux logiciels ne sont pas au point, ou lorsque l'un fonctionne une mise à jour entraîne des régressions, taux de DL divisié par 10, PING multiplié par 10 ... etc ...

Aujourd'hui, la version actuelle de uTorrent amène des taux ne dépassant les 50 - 80 Ko/s. Transmission, la dernière version, en beta, fonctionnait avec ses soucis, mais au moins j'avais des taux normaux, pas de PING majoré. Après quelques plantages j'ai décidé de tester la dernière release, la 1.82 et je n'ai plus aucun DL, une erreur "Permission denied".

Je ne suis pas le seul, il y a plusieurs posts sur chacun des deux forums officiels, exemple: 
http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8867&p=44055#p44055

Auriez-vous une suggestion de soft, sans que ce soit une usine à gaz comme Vuze.

Merci


----------



## eyezberg (25 Janvier 2010)

Désolé, pas de suggestion (serais preneur aussi!), mais je confirme les problèmes depuis la màj de Transmission


----------



## nemrod (25 Janvier 2010)

eyezberg a dit:


> Désolé, pas de suggestion (serais preneur aussi!), mais je confirme les problèmes depuis la màj de Transmission



Je m'étais juré de ne pas faire de MAJ, du moins sans conserver une copie d'uen version fonctionnelle, quelle m...e


----------



## Gr3gZZ (25 Janvier 2010)

3 secondes de rechercher sur google et.... http://torrentfreak.com/mac-bt-clients/


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2010)

BtAccel


----------



## nemrod (26 Janvier 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> 3 secondes de rechercher sur google et.... http://torrentfreak.com/mac-bt-clients/



Mea culpa :rose:  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h12 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> BtAccel



Je surfr sur le site en question mais j'ai loupé le truc, merci , il ne semble plus y avoir d'invitations disponibles.


----------



## daguins (28 Janvier 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai des problèmes avec transmission version 1.82

- Elle a du mal à se lancer et avant que l'appli s'affiche a mon écran, le système m'informe que l'appli ne répond pas (comme sur un bon vieux PC ^^)
- A chaque fois que je veux télécharger un torrent (légal ^^) ça me met un joli message d'erreur :



> erreur: permission denied....




Je rappelle que je tourne sous Mac OS X 10.6 donc Snow Leopard et que je pense que ceci est lié aux différents problème de transmission.


----------

